# How do you think she moves?



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I know its not a very good video, but i would love everyones opinion on how she looks and how she moves. I think she moves fantastic! But my opinion may be a bit biased :lol:




P.s. thats not me riding her, lol. Thats our trainer, Atilla, and this video was taken about a month ago during her second week of professional training.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Is she lame? My immediate thought was that that horse had hurt her right hind leg. As the video progressed, I could see some movement issues with the left hind leg. The movements of the front legs and the movements of the back legs look like they are coming from 2 entirely different horses. It is almost as if there is no forward reach in the front legs and the back legs seem a bit floppy.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

No shes not lame at all, she just didn't quite get the concept of moving out when she first started her training (she was extremely green) But shes totally sound and is moving out a lot better with her hind legs now. But I see what you mean


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you have an updated video?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i'd like to see an updated video as well.. i totally thought she was off on the hind end as well


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

depends on what discipline you're riding! the ideal movement for a hunter is not the same as say, a dressage horse or a western pleasure horse. i see some stiffness in the hind as well. In the hunter world i'd say she's a little short strided with too much knee action to ribbon successfully at a bigger show. But if she stays consistent and pleasant she should be ok at a schooling show.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

She looked pretty flat to me, and like she wasn't really reaching up underneath her with her hind end. It seems she needs to work on being forward with impulsion.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I also feel that she is off in the hind. Otherwise, not really tracking up at all, pretty flat mover. an updated vid would be helpful


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

First of ll I'm not really seeing any lameness, in order for a horse to be considered "lame" (at least in order to get rung out in dressage) they have to show it in two gaits. I think that any issues that are being picked up on are caused by the horse being ridden so slow, she simply cant balance correctly and this causes her to throw her head and neck around to stay upright.
This is a poor video to judge movement from, the horse is basically jogging and only one gait is shown. From what I can see the horse is a plain mover with very little natural implulsion and a very "drafty" type gait. I see talent for trails.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

when i first saw her trotting, i also thought something was wrong with her right hind, but as she progressed on she seemed alright. i would say she is a little bit short strided but she was collected in that trot. i also noticed that she would keep poking her nose out every once in a while. her nose should be tucked nicely in, but not to tight or too loose.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

she also has very little impulsion from her hind end, and seems a little bit "plain" and "boring" to me. she also has kind of a "chopiness" to her. not smooth and well rounded. but she is only green broke so she still has lots to learn !


----------

